# Komische Köder



## Heinzer (7. September 2012)

Moin Leute,

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen Köderfische gestippt,saß dabei neben einem Eierpflaumenbaum als davon eine bei mir ins Boot fiel hab ich mir davon mal ein Stück ran gehängt und darauf haben die richtig gut gebissen.Habt ihr auch Erfahrungen gemacht mit solchen nicht alltäglichen Ködern?


----------



## Margarelon (7. September 2012)

osterath schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen Köderfische gestippt,saß dabei neben einem Eierpflaumenbaum als davon eine bei mir ins Boot fiel hab ich mir davon mal ein Stück ran gehängt und darauf haben die richtig gut gebissen.Habt ihr auch Erfahrungen gemacht mit solchen nicht alltäglichen Ködern?



Wo hast du dir das denn drangemacht??? Und dann noch gebissen worden, tut das nicht weh? 
Hab mal, um den Mosel-Grundeln zu entgehen, ein 5x6 cm großes Stück Grillkotelett vor Vortag an die Grundangel gehängt. Die Viecher haben mit vorher sogar den riesen Käsewürfel abgelutscht... Und hab damit eine 60er Barbe rausgeholt...

per iPhone über Forum Runner erstellt. Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten oder an "Autokorrektur" zurücksenden...


----------



## hanzz (7. September 2012)

*AW: Komische Köder*



osterath schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen Köderfische gestippt,saß dabei neben einem Eierpflaumenbaum als davon eine bei mir ins Boot fiel hab ich mir davon mal ein Stück ran gehängt und darauf haben die richtig gut gebissen.Habt ihr auch Erfahrungen gemacht mit solchen nicht alltäglichen Ködern?



Was hat denn drauf gebissen ?

Ich würd sagen: natürlicher Futter-Spender.
Daneben n Tigernuss-Baum pflanzen und brauchst nie mehr anfüttern |supergri


----------



## Barbenspezi (7. September 2012)

*AW: Komische Köder*

Döbel fressen sehr gerne Kirschen etc..
Ist auch ein super Köder, allerdings kennen die Döbel anscheinend die Reifezeit der Kirschen. Im Winter funktioniert mit Kirschen nämlich gar nichts bei Döbeln. Äpfel gehen auch. Warum sollten Pflaumen dann nicht klappen?
Vielleicht klappt es auch andersherum. Muss mal eine Ananas an den Haken hängen, vielleicht fängt man damit ja auch exotische Fische. Arapaimas oder so


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (7. September 2012)

*AW: Komische Köder*

Mit Bratwurst hatten wir auch schonmal Schäferhund...

Kein Scheisz! Ananas funktionierte in Thailand (Ko PhiPhi). Bei Schnorcheln mit Ananasstückchen anfüttern und dann per Handlandung einsacken, die gierigen Viecher!


----------



## Heinzer (7. September 2012)

*AW: Komische Köder*

@hanzz

Habe mit den Pflaumen Rotaugen und Rotfedern gefangen und damit später den Hecht!:q


----------



## Dunraven (7. September 2012)

*AW: Komische Köder*

Was ist eine Eierpflaume????
Ansonsten habe ich meinem Kumpel mal erzählt ich würde meine Köfis auf Brombeere fangen, dabei hatte ich nur den Teig damit rot gefärbt. Naja er hat eine Brombeere ran gemacht und dann Bisse bekommen. Das lag daran das die "Beeren" abgegangen sind und nur noch das weiße Mittelstück über war. Das glich ja dem Teig. Gefangen hat er darauf aber glaube ich nicht.
Ansonsten habe ich schon gut auf Luftballon Fetzen gefangen.


----------



## Heinzer (8. September 2012)

*AW: Komische Köder*

@dunraven

Eine Eierpflaume ist eine Pflaume bzw. Zwetschge von gelber Farbe!!!! Bißchengrößer als ne normale Pflaume. So ist das jedenfalls hier im göttlichen Norden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:m


----------



## sonstwer (8. September 2012)

*AW: Komische Köder*

Moin!

Zumindest hört es sich erst mal komisch an, wenn jemand berichtet, daß er auf Pflaumen was gefangen hat.

Tatsache ist jedoch, daß dieses Wissen gerade in England weit verbreitet ist, gerade unter den älteren Friedfischanglern.

Dort wird darauf geachtet, was für früchtetragenden Bäume und Büsche am Wasser stehen, deren Früchte eben auch ins Wasser fallen, wenn sie Reif sind.

Diese entsprechenden Früchte sind an ben diesen Stellen immer ein sehr fängiger Köder, denn die Fische haben sich daran gewöhnt, daß er dort als Futter zur Verfügung steht.

Was ist denn bitteschön besser, als wenn die Natur das Anfüttern über einen längeren Zeitraum von selbst übernimmt und noch die Hakenköder gleich dazu zur Verfügung stellt?   :m

Da ist doch die Fanggarantie praktisch schon gegeben! 

LG,
frank


----------



## Dunraven (8. September 2012)

*AW: Komische Köder*



osterath schrieb:


> @dunraven
> 
> Eine Eierpflaume ist eine Pflaume bzw. Zwetschge von gelber Farbe!!!! Bißchengrößer als ne normale Pflaume. So ist das jedenfalls hier im göttlichen Norden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:m



Meinst Du eine Mirabelle?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirabelle

Ich dachte immer die süddeutschen Bayern spinnen mit ihren komischen Extrabezeichnungen, aber ich wusste nicht das Hamburg jetzt eine Außenstelle von denen ist. |supergri
Aber ok, der für Dich "göttlichen Norden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" liegt ja auch schon recht weit südlich. :m


----------



## Lucius (8. September 2012)

*AW: Komische Köder*

Das man mit Frisch gewaschenen Pflaumen auch Angler fangen kann ist vorallem unter Frauen bekannt.....!


----------



## Heinzer (8. September 2012)

*AW: Komische Köder*

@dunraven

Ja Mirabelle paßt schon.Bei uns heißen sie halt Eierpflaumen


----------



## jkc (8. September 2012)

*AW: Komische Köder*

Hi, habe schon mit Bromberen Bzw. Teilen davon Köfis gefangen, genauso auf Kaugummi und zwar auf sicht. Im Prinzip ist / war es aber egal was man da in den Schwarm gehalten hat, hauptsache es ging nur langsam unter...

Grüße JK


----------



## thanatos (11. September 2012)

*AW: Komische Köder*



Lucius schrieb:


> Das man mit Frisch gewaschenen Pflaumen auch Angler fangen kann ist vorallem unter Frauen bekannt.....!



#d beweist doch mal wieder ,daß man das geld für teure
      duftstoffe sparen kann,frisch is in #h

 eierpflaumen kenn ich als blaue eiergroße pflaume,ist
aber hier nicht mehr angebaut.
fische probieren so ziemlich alles was ins wasser fällt
aber saure gurken spucken sie sofort wieder aus,hab ich 
aus versehen ausprobiert.(hab mit kartoffelsalat sehr
erfolgreich auf schleien geangelt)


----------



## rogumatt (11. September 2012)

*AW: Komische Köder*

Bei uns gibt es einen Teich gleich neben Restaurant einer großen Fastfood-Kette. Öfters sitzen dort am Rand des Teiches Besucher der gastronomischen Einrichtung und essen Ihr Zeug. Und einiges landet garantiert im Wasser.
Deshalb hatten wir mehrere Bisse auf gesalzene Pommes dieser Kette beim letzten Grundangeln dort


----------



## kati48268 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Komische Köder*



Barbenspezi schrieb:


> Döbel fressen sehr gerne Kirschen etc..


Den am Fluss stehenden Kirschbaum, der in jedem 2ten Artikel über 'Kirschen auf Döbel' erwähnt wird und vermutlich bundesweit dafür sorgt, dass Döbel Kirschen lieben, suche ich immer noch... #c

|rolleyes


----------



## hanzz (11. September 2012)

*AW: Komische Köder*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Den am Fluss stehenden Kirschbaum, der in jedem 2ten Artikel über 'Kirschen auf Döbel' erwähnt wird und vermutlich bundesweit dafür sorgt, dass Döbel Kirschen lieben, suche ich immer noch... #c
> 
> |rolleyes



Die Kirschbäume stehen immer neben den Frühstückstfleischbäumen.


----------



## Heinzer (11. September 2012)

*AW: Komische Köder*

Ob man Kastanien,natürlich ohne Schale,als Boilie benutzen kann?|rolleyes


----------



## Dunraven (11. September 2012)

*AW: Komische Köder*



hanzz schrieb:


> Die Kirschbäume stehen immer neben den Frühstückstfleischbäumen.



Und den überhängenden Weinreben, welche die Vereinigung der Winzer zur Fütterung hungriger Döbel ja auch gerne pflanzt. Apfelbäume am Wasser kenne ich zur Genüge, aber die Äpfel sind mir als Köder zu groß. Abgesehen davon gibt es bei uns zwar Obstbäume am Wasser (eben Apfelbäume), nur fehlen die Döbel die sie fressen, denn Döbel gibt es hier nicht.


----------



## Fin (11. September 2012)

*AW: Komische Köder*

Mit Holunderbeeren habe ich mal Döbel gefangen  mit Pflaumen hab ich es aber noch nicht probiert. Aber wenn die Fische es kennen? Wieso nicht.


----------



## CarpCrakc (15. September 2012)

*AW: Komische Köder*

Wir haben aus langeweile beim Schnupperfischen  ( ich war schon im Verein) gummibärchen bzw teile dieser blauen, grünen, schwarzen .... schlangen des namhaften herstellers genommen , sie auf den haken gezogen und schöne 20-30 cm Rotaugen/federn gefangen


----------



## Fattony (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Komische Köder*

Hmm jetzt wo ihr so fragt..

Mit einer Käsewurstscheibe eine Rotwangenschildkrote gefangen -.-

War kein Spaß beim Haken lösen ..

Sonst noch einen Seestern mit Muschelfleisch..

Mfg

f.Tony


----------



## Seneca (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Komische Köder*

Mit Rosine ein 25cm Rotauge gefangen


----------



## raubfisch33 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Komische Köder*

Kellerasseln, größere Spinnen, Kokusnussfleisch, Caramel Bonbons, Marshmallow, Weintrauben, alle möglichen Tiereingeweide, Bockwurst, Mandarine, usw


----------



## reticulatus (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Komische Köder*

Hi,

auf Blutwurst/Zungenrotwurst/Schwarzwurst haben wir schon alles mögliche erwischt.
Mit den Beeren der Eberesche(Vogelbeere) konnten wir auch schon einige Fische landen, meist große Aitel.

Ebenso bissen auf alle möglichen Käsesorten, Wurst, Bauchspeck geräuchert, Obstsorten(frisch und Dosenfutter), Hunde- und Katzenfutter(Trocken- und Nassfutter), diverses Dosenzeug(Fleisch, Fisch,Muscheln, Leberwurst, Blutwurst) wurde zu Teig vermengt,Innereien verschiedener Schlachttiere, Erbsen, Bohnenkerne, Kuchenteig, Hefezopf.

Als Köder ausprobiert haben wir ziemlich alles, was am und im Wasser vorkommt, solange es keiner Schonzeit oder keinem Schonmaß unterliegt, ebenso wurde alles zu Ködern umfunktioniert, was man zum Essen für sich, oder Hunde zum Fressen dabei hatte.

Diverse Produkte der Firma Haribo eignen sich Top zum Drop-Shoten oder auch zum normalen Spinnfischen, andere Weingummihersteller eignen sich ebenfalls gut.


----------

